# New Engine JD 1032



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 31, 2015)

OK, bolted up a new harbor freight 13 hp to my old JD 1032. First issue is the crankshaft size on the old motor was 3/4" new engine is 1"where can I find replacement pulleys, small od is 2 5/8", larger front is 2 7/8"?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I and many others on here have the same machine, JD 1032. Please keep us informed of the progress especially pulley size and belt size! to make our change over smoother when the engine blows. The Real JD 1032 is too good a machine to discard, cast iron gearbox, you will never find impeller blades as thick as on the 1032, the housing, has rods no cables, the easiest fastest replacement of a friction disk on the market. Thanks.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Tractor Supply Carries a Good Assortment of Pulleys. OR-Bring the Original pulleys to a machine shop, and have them Punched Out to 1".


----------



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 31, 2015)

I found a 2.45" (original 2 5/8") & 2.75 (original 2 7/8") TB woods on amazon, going to give them a try, both are a little smaller than my original, but I have been following a rebuild on YouTube and that guy mounted a 16 hp, larger pulleys and ended up needing to reinforce the shoot due to warping it out of shape due to all the thrust, I have no need for that. The shaft on the new motor is also a bit taller, 5.250" compared to original 4.50" from mounting deck to output shaft center so the belt guard will also need to be modified. Rather than fab a new one, I plan to remove material at the top of the original guard and and recover with some sheet metal. May not be too pretty, but I just want to blow snow, just my driveway! I am also installing an impeller kit, I tried to fab some out of plastic bondo spreaders, didn't last. Can't find old truck mud flaps so will just order a kit.


----------



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 31, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> Tractor Supply Carries a Good Assortment of Pulleys. OR-Bring the Original pulleys to a machine shop, and have them Punched Out to 1".


Thanks for the suggestion, I went to Tractor Supply on line and looked at their pulley's, couldn't find pulleys that close with the 1" bore, if my new pulleys don't do the job I may end up getting the old one bored or drilled. Also, the 1/4" means the key slot will need to be redone, I don't have access to a machine shop where I live, suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Thetruck454 (Oct 28, 2019)

I just created an account to do the exact same thing as you. I also have a Deere 1032D that I'm repowering with a 13hp 420cc predator. What did you/are you doing for mounting the engine? The bolting pattern is different and so is the distance from the crank about to the bolting pattern. If I make an adapter plate that would make the height difference even worse. I was going to go slightly bigger on the upper pulley, but didn't think about warping the chute. Maybe the only using the 13hp vs a 16hp would be enough difference.


----------



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 31, 2015)

Thetruck454 said:


> I just created an account to do the exact same thing as you. I also have a Deere 1032D that I'm repowering with a 13hp 420cc predator. What did you/are you doing for mounting the engine? The bolting pattern is different and so is the distance from the crank about to the bolting pattern. If I make an adapter plate that would make the height difference even worse. I was going to go slightly bigger on the upper pulley, but didn't think about warping the chute. Maybe the only using the 13hp vs a 16hp would be enough difference.


I just drilled the top plate for the new bolt pattern. YouTube the guy positioned the motor, dipped a bolt in yellow paint and inserted into mounting holes, punched and drilled.

Here is the link


----------



## Thetruck454 (Oct 28, 2019)

Ruidoso Bill said:


> Thetruck454 said:
> 
> 
> > I just created an account to do the exact same thing as you. I also have a Deere 1032D that I'm repowering with a 13hp 420cc predator. What did you/are you doing for mounting the engine? The bolting pattern is different and so is the distance from the crank about to the bolting pattern. If I make an adapter plate that would make the height difference even worse. I was going to go slightly bigger on the upper pulley, but didn't think about warping the chute. Maybe the only using the 13hp vs a 16hp would be enough difference.
> ...


Ok, thanks. I'm surprised he didn't talk more about aligning the pullies before drilling the holes. I'd assume alignment is pretty crucial to not ruining/throwing belts.


----------



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 31, 2015)

Thetruck454 said:


> Ok, thanks. I'm surprised he didn't talk more about aligning the pullies before drilling the holes. I'd assume alignment is pretty crucial to not ruining/throwing belts.


I don't think this is like high tolerance engineering, I made sure the engine is square on the top plate, if it is square, I trust the original JD auger, drive pulley's and tenshioners are adequately aligned to that. I just ordered some 38 inch belts (stock is 36 +/- I think) and will see if that's correct due to the higher shaft, stock belts won't work. Don't forget you have horizontal adjustment (pulley placement) when mounting the pulley. I am still short one pulley, that's due to arrive next Wednesday, gives me a chance to see if the belts will work which arrive on Monday. For belts, an A36 has an OC of 38".


----------



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 31, 2015)

Made some progress, will fire it up tomorrow. Current set up rear pulley TB Woods AK 241 OD 2.45", front pulley Gates BK28 OD 2.95". Belts, rear A37 39" OD, front belt A36 38" OD. Still to do impeller kit, Modify the belt guard, modify the chute adjustment mounting, doesn't quite clear the engine in its original location, it looks it will clear if mounted closer to the left handle.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks good …. I am not a fan of chains over a lawn tire ….. I have XTrax snow tires , and some SnowHogs as well, just sayin.


----------



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 31, 2015)

C


oneacer said:


> Looks good …. I am not a fan of chains over a lawn tire ….. I have XTrax snow tires , and some SnowHogs as well, just sayin.


Well we don’t get a ton of snow, If I still lived in Minnesota it would be a higher priority, I can't imagine even an aggressive tire would help much on a uphill blacktop drive.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ruidoso Bill said:


> Still to do impeller kit.


When drilling the holes for the rubber impeller kit, notice there are very thick ribs on the underside of the blades, noting the drill hole will need to be located for the bolt body AND nut to clear these ribs. AND even with a sharp drill bit, it seems I'm still drilling! It's thick.


----------



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 31, 2015)

Got it running, had to re-jet the Predator for high altitude, the engine came with two optional jets with gasket and new bowl seal, I am at about 7500 ft, chose the jet for 6000 to 8000.

All the YouTuber's claim it starts on the first pull, mine started on second, sigh. I did notice some belt smoke from the inside belt, looks like the idler is a little cocked, guess I will take it apart and see if it has a bad bushing or bearing. Anyway getting close, the Race is on, no snow yet!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That sure is one serious machine …..


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Awesome RD Bill....thanks for sharing your progress...can't wait to see the beast perform. Did you add a Impeller kit????

I missed half of these posts.....Glad you are doing impeller kit.....


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Have you tired this: 

https://www.ebay.com/i/142456761563...MIlrbp-LLW5QIVkICfCh3PVgctEAQYAiABEgJv0fD_BwE


Would a Briggs mounting hole pattern be better than Tecumseh when in relation to predator?????
Anyone???

Disregard did not see finished video....Cool to see running.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Maybe after first couple of starts it will be a one pull wonder for you!!!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Nothing like the JD Green and Yellow!!!!


----------



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 31, 2015)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Awesome RD Bill....thanks for sharing your progress...can't wait to see the beast perform. Did you add a Impeller kit????


Not yet, have it on order. I know they work well and especially help with wet soft, slushy snow. Has been a super fun rebuild. I still have the belt guard, I am thinking maybe careful cut-off of the top section and maybe some aluminum sheet hammered into shape, then hammered down pop rivets, not quite sure how to accomplish this part, I don't currently have a welder so fabrication and rebuilding the complete cover is not an option. Dang I have given away two welders thinking I was finished with that, then this.


----------



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 31, 2015)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Maybe after first couple of starts it will be a one pull wonder for you!!!


so happy with two! it does have electric start but that is so lazy overkill even with the original engine.


----------



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 31, 2015)

JLawrence08648 said:


> When drilling the holes for the rubber impeller kit, notice there are very thick ribs on the underside of the blades, noting the drill hole will need to be located for the bolt body AND nut to clear these ribs. AND even with a sharp drill bit, it seems I'm still drilling! It's thick.


Will do, thanks and appreciate the advice.


----------



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 31, 2015)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Maybe after first couple of starts it will be a one pull wonder for you!!!


Even with starting fluid, the old engine could be a workout for me, still thankful with two or one!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Ruidoso Bill said:


> Even with starting fluid, the old engine could be a workout for me, still thankful with two or one!


No two is cool....you had just mentioned others had one pull with predator....

Two is absolutely fine!!!


----------



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 31, 2015)

Ok Another helpful hint, I bent the chute direction controller down so it would clear the engine, problem is when you do that it changes the worm gear geometry so it no longer operates, so bend down and twist the mounting bracket on the worm gear end, no instant joy but get a round file and elongate the slot towards the chute and like magic it works again.


----------



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 31, 2015)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Have you tired this:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/i/142456761563...MIlrbp-LLW5QIVkICfCh3PVgctEAQYAiABEgJv0fD_BwE
> 
> ...


 Like I said, just redrilled the top plate, another plate would add to the belt length, and belt cover mods.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Bill,

You can also get universal swivel knuckles for like 8 or 9 bucks ..... You can add them to the chute rod to change direction at any point.


----------



## Ruidoso Bill (Dec 31, 2015)

oneacer said:


> @Bill,
> 
> You can also get universal swivel knuckles for like 8 or 9 bucks ..... You can add them to the chute rod to change direction at any point.


Yep, understand, I originally bought this unit for $250 10 years ago, I have now added about $400 with the new engine, pulley's, belts etc and my goal is to advise how to do this upgrade for the minimum, it works, can't get better than that, no extra spent, no desire to spend more.


----------

